# Tyre pressures



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,

More newbie info required I'm afraid. Does anyone know the correct tyre pressures for a Flair 8000 ? I have been told various values from 3.5 bar to 5.0 bar. The handbook I have specifies for the Fiat but not for the Iveco. We took the MH to have solar panels fitted last weekend, first time we had it on the road with a motorbike in the garage and a nearly full water tank. I was really surprised how well it coped with the extra weight. Great fun  

Many thanks 

John


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
My Burstner Solano 7.2m 3.5 tonne on Michelin Camping tyres is 5 bar front 5.5 bar rear but its lower by 1/2 bar on other tyres hope this helps.
Colin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyre pressure*

Hi

Might be worth a call to Michelin - if you have Michelin Tyres.

01782 402000 and ask for the technical department. Very helpful people at the other end of the line.

They will need to know your axle weights and the type of tyres.

R


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Colin,
The Flair is about 8m long and weighs about 6 ton. I don't think the pressures are far off from the ones you use.

John


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi John
The best pressures for the Flair is based on your axle weights. My Flair is 4820Kgs 1950Kgs on the front and 2870Kg on the rear Michelin say 55psi on the front 43psi on the rear. Yet my winter tyres Vredstein for the same weight 68.9psi front and 58 on the back. Any lower on both will make the ride a bit soggy and much higher will make the ride noisey and harder.
Hope this helps


----------

